# Tri tip cooking



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Tri tip on the kettle as we speak. I will post pics later.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

how long does it take?


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Cruising said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tri tip is a much quicker cook than brisket.  You are grilling, not smoking.  It's more like cooking London Broil.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay, I rubbed 1 down with salt, pepper, garlic powder and onion powder. The other was rubbed down with KC Masterpiece BBQ Seasoning.
Me and 2 of my kids liked the salt & pepper one better. My wife said she couldn't tell the difference. Both had an excellent taste and texture. I think I found the new steak to buy from now on! Thanks Susan Z. for the tip on finding it at Trader Joes.


http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/nprochilo ... .dir=/3531


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

Looked pretty good nick.  I would want mine a little more rare than the pictures looked, but it could have been the pictures.  And that's all personal preference anyway.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

No, I wasn't paying attention. I wanted it more rare also. It jumped from 120* to 140* in like 3 minutes. But I burnt the edge just like I wanted to do. What a great flavor it had!


----------



## Finney (Jun 12, 2005)

That's good chili meat.  If you have any left over.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Gonna have some for lunch this week and some for ABTs.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2005)

hey what was the flavor like?  Texture...ribeye, brisket, sirloin?

Be prepared for a billion questions...you're now our resident tri tip expert!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Taste like sirloin, texture like perfect brisket!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Lump. Burnt good on the outside as you can see, then finished them indirect!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh and BTW, I got the idea from Susan. She found them at Trader Joes and poste about them so I had to try them I try most reciepes and suggestions posted here. One of these days Finney will probably PM me a reciepe that will kill me, but until then keep on cookin!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2005)

Yep, I did London Broil on the kettle a while back and it was fabulous!   Use the search feature at the top of the page and look for london broil...I think we had a good thread about it.


http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/v ... orum=bbq4u


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Glad it worked out!   I'm really sold on tri-tip and am so grateful that TJ's has brought it out east!
> 
> The one I did on Thurs was a fat one that came out really rare in the middle, which is fine except it made it harder to slice the thick part of the tri-tip paper thin.
> 
> I'm going to be brave and try that marinated one (I bought a pre-marinated 'Santa Maria' style one) later this week, methinks.  We'll see how that works out.



Let me know how it tastes Susan. They had those here also!


----------

